# Ill be there the 28th of September what can I expect?



## tealtamer (Jun 29, 2002)

Besides friendly people and lots of memories? this will be my dogs first trip to ND and my 3rd ,any good reports from Robinson ND area


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

tealtamer I believe you should have good hunting in your area . I would think the ducks would be similar to last year. It did get very dry in most of central ND but the birds started with good conditions so things should be ok. I think you will find good grouse numbers in that area. Those suckers are for young guys with legs.If you run into huns take a couple I think they are the best of the upland. Have a great hunt and good luck


----------



## tealtamer (Jun 29, 2002)

thanks for the update ....i am so pumped for this trip and thats great news maybe i can get my dog on some upland for the first time ...thanks again ..TT


----------

